# Can you get 14/16 in this cartoon composers quiz?



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

https://www.classicfm.com/music-news/cartoon-composers-quiz/

i got 9/16


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

16/16, most without looking at the answers first


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I scored 16/16. I new 14, the other two by process of elimination.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

15 out of 16. And yes, process of elimination helped on a few.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

16/16. Too easy. Have one with the likes of Raff, Rubinstein, Reinecke...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

8/16

I don't know what a lot of classical composers look like.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

16/16 here. :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I got them all right, but the screen only gave me 13 out of 16. :lol:


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I beat you all. I got 14 out of 16, exactly as required by the quiz. (I missed Albeniz and Ravel.)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

16/16 .....................


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

13 out of 16, but I knew one was wrong, and which one was RIGHT, the picosecond after I clicked it (Ravel).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

15/16, got Grieg/Sibelius wrong. I am delighted to see we now know what Hildegard of Bingen looked like!!!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

15. (I guessed RVW for Elgar). There was one I'd never even heard of, an Italian looking guy. I picked the Italian name and lo and behold.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

16 out 16 thanks to two good guesses.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

13 with some luck...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2019)

16/16--pretty easy.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

16/16. 
...........


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

15/16

Lost the mark on Elgar, who seemed to have a different facial structure than what I expected of him.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

3/16 after spilling vodka on my keyboard. :tiphat:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

16/16, needed to use process of elimination on only the last one.


----------



## peleshyan (Dec 3, 2017)

15/16 Never heard of Hildegard von Bigen. I took some time wondering if Clara Schumann was ever a nun.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Schoenberg said:


> 15/16
> 
> Lost the mark on Elgar, who seemed to have a different facial structure than what I expected of him.


Agreed, I pictured him bonier.


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

I only got von Bingen and d'Arezzo


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2019)

16/16 - Could have gone either way on Prokofiev/Rachmaninoff and RVW and Elgar, but picked right.


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

14 ... pretty much the exact same as apricissimus


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev (Apr 7, 2019)

16/16 - RVW/Britten/Elgar was the only one I had to guess on.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Only one I was unsure of was Sibelius, because I’m used to the old, bald version. But the face looked the same.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

Full score 16/16. A snip; too easy.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, I thought it was going to be composers whose music appeared in cartoons.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

16/16. Quite easy. I wouldn't have got 16/16 if this wasn't multiple choice. If I had to come up with the names myself, my score would be good but not perfect.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

CnC Bartok said:


> I am delighted to see we now know what Hildegard of Bingen looked like!!!


It's just an educated guess. The videos of her playing her digital keyboard have been lost.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Too easy. 16/16.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

100 composers cartoon quiz. No multiple choice. That would be even nicer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

16-16...............................


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bulldog said:


> I got them all right, but the screen only gave me 13 out of 16. :lol:


16/16. "You got 12-16" I assume this implies the top tier, not 12/16.

Somehow I found it easier to look at the pictures and try to identify them, and only then look at the options.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

16/16 Should have been harder. Like have Puccini, Elgar, and Faure all in the answers underneath some mustache guy, or Monteverdi and Palestrina underneath a beard guy. Ravel and beardless Brahms in the same question.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

13. Perhaps I should have scored more but I don't care.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I got them all right, but the screen only gave me 13 out of 16. :lol:


 After a drinking accident, I got three out of 16. You can have mine. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

All 16. Perhaps they'll do a second series......


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

16/16...…….…...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There should be an opportunity for a ‘face-off’ for those who got 16/16.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

17/16 … but I've been known to cheat a bit.

The quiz was rather simplistic. However, I am heading into second childhood, so perhaps one of these days it will prove a challenge yet!


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

16/16 here, but I guessed the Elgar and used the process of elimination two or three times in others, so perhaps my fair score should be 12 or 13.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

14/16 .


----------



## MJSeka (May 31, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> 3/16 after spilling vodka on my keyboard. :tiphat:


I got 9/16 after laughing so hard at Larkenfield's comment that I spewed water all over my screen and everyone looked runny.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

16/16, supremely easy to be honest. I have some that not everybody would guess :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

16, even though the cartoon of Elgar was pretty bad. A couple were by elimination, but pretty easy.

Maybe somebody will put together a little harder one (without going completely overboard of course). Salieri, Spohr, Spontini, Sgambati -- yes, all S's! :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

15/16, having gormlessly confused Schonberg and Gershwin.
Does that make me a serial offender?


----------

